# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  la vie du lapin en extérieur

## poulpiquette

j'envisage d'adopter un lapin (plutôt de type belier) et j'aimerais qu'il vive à l'extérieur.
Je suis en ce moment en train de lire tout ce que je trouve pour connaitre au mieux les lapins mais ces renseignements sont surtout pour les lapins qui vivent à l'intérieur.
Du coup, si vous voulez bien me montrer vos installations, idées, je suis preneuse car je me pose encore beaucoup de question.
Par exemple, mon jardin est clos, le lapin peut il vivre en liberté ? et juste lui prévoir un enclos ?
S'il vit dans un clapier et que je le sors régulièrement, sera t'il proche de moi ou aura t'il qu'une envie c'est de courrir dans tout le jardin ?
bref, beaucoup de questions donc n'hésitez pas et si le sujet existe déjà merci de m'en informer.

----------


## Antartica

Bonjour,

Tu peux oui, le faire vivre en extérieur mais plusieurs points à noter!

- un lapin, ça creuse donc prudence quant à l'installation... (prévoir un grillage très enterré ou une chape bétonnée si pas d'enclos en dure)

- attention aussi aux divers prédateurs susceptibles de venir d'en haut: rapaces, chats, chiens errants qui escaladent etc (souvent, on conseille pour plus de sécurité de mettre un filet, un grillage)

- si tu veux acclimater un lapin à la vie en extérieur, il faut le faire en saison douce, donc dès le printemps.
Il faut prévoir aux périodes froides une couche + épaisse de litière, du foin, de la paille en épaisseur.
Le lapin doit être à l'abris de la pluie, du soleil, du vent et isolé de l'humidité... (ou pouvoir le faire en tout cas)

Pour le reste, je laisse le soin aux autres de répondre, ne connaissant pas assez l'animal!
Mais pour ce qui est de la rusticité pure et dure si je puis dire, si acclimaté correctement dès le printemps, pas de soucis.

Après, je pense que malgré tout, un animal en extérieur, même si l'on s'en occupe beaucoup, sera toujours + distant qu'un animal en intérieur 24h/24h...
Parce que malgré tout, quoi qu'on en dise, on est moins dehors que dedans!

----------


## alexandra3

Bonsoir,

j'ai eu un lapin nain, acheté chez *** à l'âge de 5 mois,
Je l'ai toujours eu en cage et comme je possède une maison en Normandie, j'ai décidé de le prendre avec moi et de le mettre dehors, seulement lorsqu'il avait 6ans.
pas besoin de vaccins selon le véto...
Il était peureux dans l'herbe, MAIS SEMBLAIT BIEN QUAND MEME.
cela a duré 2 MOIS et il est mort visiblement d'une mort naturelle selon le véto, à l'âge de 7ans, mais bon, je n'y crois pas, dans l'herbe, il y a beaucoup de choses mauvaises et puis des boulette que les gens jettent.
C'EST POURQUOI JE NE VOUS CONSEILLE PAS DE SORTIR VOS LAPINS, ON NE SAIT PAS CE QUI SE PASSE DANS VOTRE HERBE............

----------


## Youki

> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai eu un lapin nain, acheté chez Animalis à l'âge de 5 mois,
> Je l'ai toujours eu en cage et comme je possède une maison en Normandie, j'ai décidé de le prendre avec moi et de le mettre dehors, seulement lorsqu'il avait 6ans.
> pas besoin de vaccins selon le véto...
> Il était peureux dans l'herbe, MAIS SEMBLAIT BIEN QUAND MEME.
> cela a duré 2 MOIS et il est mort visiblement d'une mort naturelle selon le véto, à l'âge de 7ans, mais bon, je n'y crois pas, dans l'herbe, il y a beaucoup de choses mauvaises et puis des boulette que les gens jettent.
> C'EST POURQUOI JE NE VOUS CONSEILLE PAS DE SORTIR VOS LAPINS, ON NE SAIT PAS CE QUI SE PASSE DANS VOTRE HERBE............


Je doute tout de même qu'il s'agisse d'une mort naturelle...
Ton vétérinaire était spé NAC ? Parce que là, il a quand même sorti un gros paquet de conneries concernant ton lapin !
C'est également lui qui a conseillé de laisser le lapin enfermé en cage pendant 6 ans ?
Un lapin qui a toujours vécu enfermé, et qui passe du jour au lendemain à l'extérieur n'est pas à l'abri d'attraper des maladies...
C'est bien pour cela que la vaccination VHD/Myxomatose est impérative, c'est une barrière de sécurité pour tous les lapins qui vivent à l'extérieur.
De même, l'adaptation doit se faire progressivement et dans de bonnes conditions.
Tu ne peux pas mettre du jour au lendemain dehors, un lapin qui a passé toute sa vie à l'intérieur.

Alors oui, un lapin de compagnie peut aller dehors mais en prenant des précautions.
Là, ton lapin est sans doute mort d'une maladie/ mauvaise adaptation au climat extérieur...

----------


## Amandinee-b

Bonsoir, 

Si ton lapin vit dehors, comme il a était dit sécurise très très bien tes installations ! Il arrive bien trop souvent des accidents. 
Tu peux aller sur Le terrier des Lapins (un forum) dans la section Habitat il a beaucoup d'enclos extérieurs très bien. 

Pour être proche de toi ou non, je pense que ça dépend déjà du lapin mais aussi de toi. Donc du lapin si il n'est pas très
proche de l'homme et qu'il n'aime pas les calins alors peut être qu'il préfèrera simplement ce défouler et pas être caliné, 
mais ça dépend aussi de toi car comme ton lapin n'est pas à l'intérieur il faut que tu lui accorde du temps, des moments
ou tu lui donne des friandises, ou tu joue, ou tu le carresse. (bien sur suivant ce que ton lapin aime ou n'aime pas.)

----------


## Jalna

Pour moi un lapin ça apporte tellement de bonheur, que c'est bien mieux de le prendre avec soit, tout près de nous.

Et puis bon, être seul dehors, il faut se douter que ce n'est pas très épanouissant pour l'animal. 

Pour quelles raisons tu ne veux pas ton lapin chez toi (ce n'est pas une question piège).

----------


## Jessi

Je suis du même avis que Jalna!

----------


## Jay17

Poulpiquette, tu trouveras une véritable encyclopédie du lapin sur http://www.margueritecie.com/
Tu y trouveras les réponses à toutes tes questions ... et même celle que tu ne t'es pas encore posées  :: 

Si tu prends la peine de manipuler ton lapin tous les jours, il s'habituera à toi, à ta voix, et aura plaisir à venir vers toi même s'il vit en extérieur.

La règle d'or : pas de passage de l'intérieur à l'extérieur quand la différence de température est supérieure à 4 degrés.
Donc s'il fait 20° chez toi, il faut qu'il y ait au minimum 16° dehors avant de le sortir.
Puis, s'il vit dehors l'été, son poil poussera plus dru à l'approche des journées automnales plus fraîches, et il sera ainsi équipé pour passer l'hiver dehors, bien emmitouflé dans son clapier.

----------

